# Painting Aquarium: Spray Paint or Latex Paint?



## ZackG (Dec 16, 2010)

When painting the glass of an aquarium, is it better to use spray paint or just paint and a roller?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I prefer painting the glass with a roller or brush. I seem to get better coverage that way. I also paint my tanks in the house and don't care for using spray paint inside.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I have mixed feelings on that. I find spray gives me a quick thin coat. It also scratches easy and shows. Brushed on gets a much thicker finish but at the price of having to use sometimes three coats to get there. The glass is really slick and the brush or roller tends to slide over the surface leaving a streaky finish that light may show through. Six of one or half a dozen of the other??


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I prefer to spray paint plexiglass panels & tape them to the back of the tank. Its not permanent & I can take them down to see the hoses for my marineland magnum 350 pro with bio wheels if I have to do maintenance on them.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I used bhers [email protected] with a roller about 5 thin coats-let dry between each coat and then I taped on a sheet of liner board paper to protect the paint from being scratched


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I finally got around to painting mine yesterday. I used rustoleum black with a roller. I got it in two coats. I didnt realize I was using the oil base, oops. But it worked out well. I had all the windows in the room open & the ceiling fan on. The odor was strong until it dried. Now everything looks real sharp. Especially when my yellow Labs arent in a cave. I should have done this from day 1.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I tried spray, after 3-4 coats I still had pinholes showing, so I rolled latex over it. 3 coats and it was perfect. Next tank, I went straight with the latex, the first coat is tricky because the glass is slick, but after the first coat, the next ones go on easy. Gob it on, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Will1983 (Dec 6, 2009)

which paint should i buy, matt or gloss??


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

I had satin Will. Not sure it really matters to be honest.

FWIW, I used a roller and it went on pretty easily.


----------



## not1min (Aug 23, 2003)

I put 3 coats on mine and once it dried I put the blue painters tape on the back. I do not have to worry about the paint being scratched off. A large roll will go far, I have done this on three aquariums 56, 30 & 20.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

not1min said:


> I put 3 coats on mine and once it dried I put the blue painters tape on the back. I do not have to worry about the paint being scratched off. A large roll will go far, I have done this on three aquariums 56, 30 & 20.


That's a pretty good idea, it's not like you will see it. I just moved the first tank I painted and the canister hose that was resting on the paint stuck to it and pulled off a little bit. Not a huge deal, but your setup would have prevented that.


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 10, 2011)

I used 3 coats of spray paint and mine looks great with no leakage of light.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

*** done the spray paint on quite a few tanks recently. (krylon) trick is to just go over the back once or twice at least 5 times. (overall process takes maybe 2 hours, including tape and painting time) has worked wonders for me. been very durable so far. GL to ya. trick with the spray paint is to do multiple coats. GL in your choice.


----------



## Will1983 (Dec 6, 2009)

is the Plasticote stuff worth using? we dont get Krylon over here in the UK


----------

